# الأتمتة automatization



## الاستراتيجي الفعال (10 أبريل 2007)

الأتمتة automatization هي إلغاء تدخل الإنسان إلغاءً كلياً أو جزئياً في تنفيذ مهمات صناعية أو منزلية أو إدارية أو علمية، من أكثرها بساطة، كتنظيم درجة الحرارة في فرن أو التحكم التسلسلي (التعاقبي) في المراحل العملية لمكنة -أداة، حتى أكثرها تعقداً كالتحكم بوساطة الحاسوب في وحدة كيمياوية أو كالإدارة المؤتمتة لمؤسسة مصرفية. ولقد استعملت كلمة الأتمتة منذ منتصف الثلاثينات من القرن العشرين للتعبير عن جميع العمليات التي استطاع الإنسان تسخير آلات ميكانيكية للقيام بها بدلاً عنه. واتسع استعمالها حتى غدت تعبر عن جميع عمليات الإنتاج التي يتطلب إنجازها استعمال نظريات وطرائق تحكمية متطورة بلا تدخل الإنسان تدخلاً مباشراً كما في مجالات الهندسة الكيمياوية والبتروكيمياوية والطبية وغيرها.
لمحة تاريخية
الأتمتة هي نتاج التطور الفكري منذ القدم ولا يمكن القول بأنها بدأت في وقت محدد.
ذلك لأن ما أدى إلى وصول الأتمتة إلى واقعها المتطور الحالي هو تراكم الإسهامات في محاولة التقليل من جهد الإنسان المبذول لإنجاز الأعمال اليومية وابتكار الأدوات اللازمة لذلك أو تطوير ما كان متوافراً منها.
إن طريقة الروماني هيرو Hero لفتح باب المعبد عن بعد والموضحة في الشكل 1 من أقدم المحاولات لإنجاز نظام مؤتمت وفق المعايير الحالية.

(الشكل -1) طريقة هيرو لفتح باب المعبد
إن الدخل التحكمي لهذه الطريقة هو النار التي يضرمها الراهب في شعلة المذبح «آ» ليؤدي تمدد الهواء الساخن تحت النار إلى دفع الماء من المرجل «ب» إلى الدلو «ج». ويزداد ثقل الدلو بتزايد كمية الماء فيه فيؤدي ذلك إلى هبوطه نحو الأسفل فاتحاً باب المعبد بوساطة الحبال «د» ورافعاً الثقل المعاكس «هـ» نحو الأعلى. أما إغلاق الباب فكان يتم بإطفاء النار الذي يؤدي إلى تبريد الهواء في المرجل ومن ثم رجوع الماء إليه من الدلو مقللاً ثقله ليصبح أخف وزناً من الكتلة المعاكسة فتهبط الكتلة شادةً الحبال بالاتجاه المعاكس للحالة الأولى ومغلقة باب المعبد.
وبعد قرون كثيرة، استطاع الأمريكي أوليفر إيفانز oliver Evans (1784) بناء مطحنة حبوب مؤتمتة إذ استخدم أدوات ميكانيكية لنقل الحبوب من العنبر إلى دلو المطحنة بوساطة سيور ميكانيكية لتُطحن وتعبأ آلياً ولم يكن للإنسان من دور في هذه سوى المراقبة.
لقد كانت جميع المنظومات المؤتمتة تعتمد مبدأ التحكم ذي الدارة المفتوحة حتى ذلك التاريخ. ومع تطور المنظومات المطلوب أتمتتها وازدياد تعقدها بدت الحاجة إلى استخدام التغذية الخلفية (الراجعة) السالبة negative feedback لما لها من مزايا في تحسين استجابة المنظومات واستقرارها. ويمكن أن تعد منظومة التحكم في سرعة المحرك التي اخترعها جيمس واط James Watt (1788) أولى المنظومات المؤتمتة التي تستخدم نظريات التحكم ذي التغذية الخلفية. ولم يُعط برهان رياضي تحليلي يثبت صحة ما أنجزه واط واستقرار منظومته إلا في عام 1868 على يد ماكسويل Maxwell ثم بعد ذلك أيضاً، وبصيغة أدق، على يد المهندس الروسي فيشنغرادسكي Wischnegradsky عام 1876.
إن من أهم الإسهامات التي قدمت إلى التحكم الآلي ذي التغذية الخلفية والأتمتة هي تلك التي قدمها هازين Hazen عام 1934 إذ طور ما يسمى بالآلية المؤازرة Servomechanism.
وأنجزت في السنوات التالية بحوث كثيرة وأعمال مهمة ولكن لم يعلن عنها في حينها بسبب الحرب العالمية الثانية. أما بعد هذه الحرب فقد تسارع انتشار الأتمتة وتطورها بسبب اختراع الحاسوب وتطور التقنيات الإلكترونية واستخدامها في هذا المجال. ويعتمد معظم المنظومات المؤتمتة اليوم اعتماداً كلياً على الحاسوب وتطبيقاته.
النمذجة والمحاكاة
أدخل التطور التقني الكبير في هندسة الحاسوب وعلومه في الأعوام الأخيرة مفاهيم جديدة في الأتمتة، منها تخطيط الأتمتة قبل إنجازها إذ أصبحت أتمتة أي عملية أو منظومة تمر بمرحلتين أساسيتين هما النمذجةmodeling والمحاكاة Simulation قبل البدء بتنفيذ تلك المنظومة. والنمذجة هي المرحلة التي يتم فيها بناء نموذج رياضي للمنظومة المطلوب أتمتتها يصف سلوكها الدينامي وصفاً كاملاً. ويتم إنجاز ذلك باستخدام عدة طرائق رياضية تعتمد على مبدأ حفظ مصونية الطاقة وعلى بنيتها الدينامية وطريقة ترابط العناصر المكونة لها. أما المحاكاة فتتضمن بناء منظومة مصغرة، لها مواصفات المنظومة الأصلية نفسها المطلوب أتتمتها وتحاكيها في السلوك. ويمكن إنجاز ذلك ببناء نموذج إلكتروني مخبري باستخدام العناصر الإلكترونية الفعالة المتوافرة أو باستخدام الحاسوب وكتابة برنامج بإحدى لغات البرمجة المعتمدة، ثم تشغيل هذا النموذج بالشروط المحيطية نفسها المطلوب تشغيل المنظومة الأصلية فيها.
والفائدة من إجراء النمذجة والمحاكاة قبل إنجاز الأتمتة هي اختصار مراحل الإنجاز، والتثبت من صحة النتيجة النهائية لعمل المنظومة. ويمكن تصحيح أي خطأ وظيفي بضبط النموذج الرياضي المستعمل وبتعديل البرنامج بلا أي كلفة إضافية، في حين إن كشف مثل هذه الأخطاء في مراحل إنجاز الأتمتة بلا استخدام هذه الطريقة يوجب تغيير بعض أجزاء المنظومة أو طريقة ربطها وهذا مكلف جداً في المنظومات المعقدة.
المبادئ العامة للأتمتة
ثمة عوامل كثيرة ساعدت في انتشار الأتمتة وإعطائها أهمية خاصة. فقد تكون شروط الإنتاج المحيطية في بعض الصناعات غير سهلة وصعبة على الإنسان فتستلزم محاولة تصميم آلات للقيام بعملية الإنتاج عوضاً عنه كما في المفاعلات النووية وأماكن صهر بعض المعادن أو بعض الصناعات الكيمياوية الخطرة. وتتطلب بعض الصناعات دقة وسرعة عاليتين في الأداء يعجز عن القيام بهما فيتحتم استخدام آلات معقدة متطورة ومبرمجة لهذا الهدف.
وهنالك بعض الصناعات التي تكون الغاية منها إنتاج أدوات معقدة ومتماثلة، وذلك يقلل من إمكانية الإنجاز بالصناعة اليدوية ويتطلب استخدام وسائل إنتاج مؤتمتة متقدمة كما في صناعات قطع غيار الآلات والسيارات والدارات (العناصر) الإلكترونية. هذه الأسباب مجتمعة تجعل الأتمتة مسألة ملحة في الوقت الراهن.
وتتطلب أتمتة أي عملية إنتاجية مراعاة عدة عوامل إضافة إلى النمذجة والمحاكاة. فبعد تحديد المنظومة المطلوب أتمتتها لإنجاز العملية الإنتاجية بدقة يحدد الخرج output المطلوب وتحدد وسيلة قياس هذا الخرج (عناصر التحسس senors). ويجب توفير وسائل لتقرير توافق هذا الخرج المقيس مع ما هو مطلوب (وحدة قرار) ثم توفير آلية لتبديل بنية النظام لتغيير قيمة هذا الخرج (وحدة تحكم) للوصول إلى القيمة المطلوبة للخرج عبر وحدات قيادة ما، مثل المحركات أو الصمامات وغيرها. وهذا يؤدي إلى تمثيل كل منظومة مؤتمتة بمنظومة تحكم ذات دارة مغلقة كما في الشكل 2.


(الشكل -2) تمثيل المنظومة المؤتمتة بمنظومة تحكم ذات دارة تغذية خلفية مغلقة
فالعملية أو المنظومة المراد أتمتتها المبينة في الشكل هي المنظومة المراد التحكم فيها تحكماً كاملاً ودائماً يوفر الخرج المؤتمت من غير تدخل الإنسان. وهي في العادة مجموعة التجهيزات الميكانيكية في مصنع ما أو هي مواد المعالجة الكيمياوية والمعالجة الحرارية في إنتاج كيمياوي ما. أما عناصر القيادة والتحكم فهي التي تضمن مصدر الحركة الذي يقود مجموعة التجهيزات الميكانيكية بوساطة حركات محددة سلفاً للقيام بالعمل المطلوب، وهي مجموعة المحركات الكهربائية أو الهيدروليكية وجميع المبدلات والصمامات الملحقة بها في أي منظومة ميكانيكية. وهي أيضاً، من جهة أخرى، مصادر الطاقة الحرارية ومصادر التحكم في تغذية المواد الكيمياوية الأولية اللازمة للإنتاج. أما عناصر قياس الخرج فهي عناصر لضمان مراقبة تغيرات الخرج، ويتم ذلك عن طريق عناصر التحسس.
وهي عناصر إلكترونية تعمل على مبدأ حفظ الطاقة فتعطي على خرجها إشارات كهربائية تتناسب مع القيم المقيسة ليصار إلى استخدام هذه الإشارة الكهربائية في أغراض التحكم والأتمتة. وتمرر هذه الإشارة الكهربائية في حلقة التغذية الخلفية لمعالجتها في عناصر التغذية الخلفية التي قد تكون عناصر تناسب أو تفاضل أو تكامل في بعض المنظومات أو قد تكون منظومات جزئية معقدة في منظومات أخرى.
وتقارن إشارة حلقة التغذية في عنصر القرار مع قيم الدخل المرجعي input الذي يمثل القيم المطلوبة لمتغيرات الخرج المطلوب التحكم فيها. ويستخدم ناتج المقارنة في تسيير عناصر التأثير والتحكم وفقاً لسياسة تحكمية مقررة مسبقاً تعتمد على أسس التحكم الأمثل أو التحكم الموائم أو التحكم الموزع أو غيرها.
وتظهر الصيغة المعطاة في الشكل السابق منظومة مؤتمتة، تندرج تحت اسم المنظومات المؤتمتة الثابتة لأنه يتعذر تغيير وظيفتها من دون استبدال معظم أجزائها. ولقد تزايد استخدام الحاسوب في مختلف مجالات التطبيقات الصناعية وفي الأتمتة أيضاً، إذ استعيض عن حلقة التغذية الخلفية وعناصر القرار بالحاسوب الذي يكتب فيه برنامج بلغة ما من لغات البرمجة لتحقيق الفلسفة التحكمية المطلوبة. ولقد أعطى إدخال الحاسوب في الأتمتة مرونة عالية للمنظومات المؤتمتة، إذ إن تغيير السياسة الإنتاجية لن يتطلب تغيير أجزاء المنظومة بل يتطلب فقط تغيير البرنامج المخزون ضمن الحاسوب بلا أي تغيرات بنيوية إضافية.
تطبيقات الأتمتة في الصناعة
شهد العالم في السنوات الأخيرة دخول الأتمتة معظم مجالات الإنتاج الصناعي والإدارة. وفيما يلي بعض هذه التطبيقات:
الأتمتة في صناعة السيارات: تطورت صناعة السيارات تطوراً مهماً وانعكس ذلك على تعقيد السيارات المنتجة وغلاء أسعارها. ونتيجة لطبيعة العمل التكرارية في هذه الصناعة لجأت بعض الشركات إلى أتمتة معامل إنتاجها باستخدام وحدات نقل مؤتمتة و «روبوتات» (إنسان آلي) ذكية تقاد بوساطة حواسيب متقدمة ومزودة بعدد من عناصر التحسس المختلفة للتأكد من صحة العمل المطلوب ودقته. وتبرمج حركة هذه «الروبوتات» بقيادتها يدوياً مرة واحدة عبر مسار محدد، ويختزن الحاسوب في ذاكرته المواقع النسبية لجميع مكونات «الروبوت» ويجبر الحاسوب «الروبوت» على تكرار هذه الحركات في عمليات الإنتاج بتنفيذ البرنامج الذي اختزن.
يتألف خط الإنتاج المؤتمت من محطات كثيرة قد يصل عددها إلى المئات ويمر فيها سير نقال، وهذه المحطات هي «روبوتات» تقوم بوظائف مختلفة، منها ما هو مسؤول عن ترتيب القطع المراد تجميعها ويكون مزوداً بكاميرات تلفزيونية تمكنه من تعرف القطع ووصفها وصفاً صحيحاً مستخدماً خوارزميات برمجية معقدة. ومنها ما يناط به مهمة لحم القطع نقطياً ومن ثم اختبار جودة هذا اللحم باستخدام تقنيات ليزرية وغيرها، ومنها ما هو مسؤول عن دهن السيارة باستخدام نافثات الدهان المؤتمتة (جزء من الروبوت)، ومنها ما يكون مسؤولاً عن شد اللوالب الرابطة شداً دقيقاً. ويكون دور الإنسان التأكد من صحة العمل في نهاية خط الإنتاج. ويقوم الحاسوب أو مجموعة الحواسيب بالإشارة إلى أي خطأ يرتكب في الإنجاز بإعطاء إشارات مناسبة أو كتابة رسالة على ورق الطابعة الملحقة.
الأتمتة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية وتوزيعها: لقد ازداد عدد محطات التوليد الكهربائية في معظم البلدان. واختلفت كثيراً في أنواعها. ويراوح الطلب المتزايد للطاقة بين 3و4 بالمئة سنوياً في الدول المتقدمة وبين 7و12 بالمئة سنوياً في الدول النامية. وازدادت المسألة تعقيداً أمام الحاجة إلى ربط مولدات الطاقة جميعها على اختلاف ضخامتها وأنواعها (مائية، بخارية، نووية) في شكبة واحدة وتوفير التزامن اللازم بينها لضمان نقل الطاقة وتوزيعها توزيعاً جيداً.
ولهذا كان إيجاد منظومات مؤتمتة تضمن توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ونقلها وتوزيعها من دون انقطاع أمراً ملحاً.
ويعد بدء الإقلاع في مولدات الطاقة الكهربائية العالية الاستطاعة (ميغاواط)، ومدد توقف هذه المولدات، مراحل حرجة يجب أن يراقب فيها أداء كل مولد على حدة مراقبة جيدة من حيث السرعة والتردد والتحريض والتوتر وفرق الطور، إذ يجب أن يتم وصل المولد مع شبكة التوزيع الكهربائية أو فصله عنها بدقة عالية من التوافق والتزامن لتكون الطاقة الكهربائية المولدة متفقة في الطور مع التي في الشبكة وإلا فستجهد المولد والشبكة. ويتطلب تحقيق هذا التوافق في الطور مراقبة عدد كبير من المتغيرات في أثناء زمني الإقلاع والتوقف مراقبة يعجز الإنسان عن القيام بها يدوياً وتصبح الأتمتة أمراً ضرورياً. فمثلاً يبلغ عدد المتغيرات التي يراقبها تحكم مؤتمت في محطة كهربائية ذات عنفة بخارية باستطاعة 300 ميغاواط 600 متغير (دخل) مثل درجات الحرارة والضغط وسرعة الدوران وأوضاع المفاتيح وغيرها. وفي محطة توليد نووية يتضاعف عدد هذه المتغيرات لتصبح الحاجة إلى نظام مؤتمت متكامل ومحوسب، يؤلف باستخدام برنامج مناسب منظومة خبيرة EXPERT SYSTEM، ضرورة لاغنى عنها. وتتم مراقبة جميع العمليات المؤتمتة من مركز التحكم الرئيسي الموجود في كل محطة. ودور الأتمتة في توليد الطاقة الكهربائية ونقلها أساسي نتيجة لتعدد محطات التوليد وتنوعها وتباعدها في البلد الواحد وبين عدة دول مرتبطة بشبكات من خطوط التوتر العالي جداً. ولهذا تعتمد جميع الدول على مراكز تنسيق وترحيل dispatching centers محوسبة وموزعة في مواقع محددة تحقق ما يلي:
•	السيطرة على توزع الأحمال load flow من الناحية الاقتصادية والفنية بالاعتماد على تشغيل المحطات الأقل كلفة.
•	ضمان الاستقرار الدينامي في حال حدوث عطل في أحد الخطوط أو إحدى المحطات.
•	تنظيم التوتر على قضبان التجمع bass bar في محطات التوليد ومراكز الاستهلاك عن طريق التحكم في نسب تحويل المحولات وتوليد الاستطاعة الردية reactive power.
الأتمتة في الصناعات الكيمياوية: تتطلب معظم الصناعات الكيمياوية دقة في المعايرة والقياس. وأي خطأ يرتكب في المعالجة يكون مكلفاً جداً. ويتطلب بعضها أيضاً شروطاً محيطية (من حرارة أو وسائط تفاعل أو مواد وسيطة خطرة أو غيرها) تجعل وجود الإنسان في مكان التفاعل أمراً فيه خطر كبير على سلامته. ولهذا كان من الضروري أتمتة معظم الصناعات الكيمياوية باستخدام «روبوتات» وحواسيب وأجهزة مناولة مختلفة، كما في صناعة الأسمدة وصناعة المتفجرات والصناعات البتروكيمياوية.
وتتألف أي منظومة بتروكيمياوية متقدمة من عدة وحدات للمعالجة بغية إنتاج أكثر من 20 نوعاً من المنتجات البتروكيمياوية. وتقسم هذه الوحدات إلى مجموعات تخصصية يٌسير كلاً منها حاسوب يراقب سويات الإنذار وتوصيفها لأكثر من 2000 متغير من محددات الإنتاج مثل التدفق والضغط ودرجة الحرارة والكثافة ومستوى السائل والتركيب الكيمياوي وغيرها ويتحكم فيها. ويتم ذلك دورياً وفي أزمان قصيرة نسبياً (بضع ثوان). ويبين الشكل 3 مخططاً صندوقياً يظهر منظومة بتروكيمياوية نموذجية. ويشرف على عمل جميع هذه الحواسيب المتخصصة ومراقبتها حاسوب مركزي تكون الغاية منه جعل إنتاجية كل وحدة كيمياوية أعظمية كماً ونوعاً، ويستطيع إصدار الأوامر إلى جميع الحواسيب المتخصصة لتغيير مواصفات المنظومة لمواجهة أي حالة طارئة بإصدار إشارات الإنذار لعناصر المراقبة والتنسيق.


(الشكل -3) مخطط صندوقي لمنظومة بتروكيمياوية مؤتمتة باستخدام عدة حواسيب
الأتمتة في الطيران والفضاء: إن ما يشاهد الآن من تطور كبير في الطيران وغزو الفضاء الخارجي هو نتيجة مباشرة لتطبيقات الأتمتة في تصميم المركبات الفضائية وعملها ووسائل الاتصال بها من مراكز الاتصال والمراقبة إلى محطات الإقلاع والهبوط. فالتحكم في طائرة بسيطة يتطلب عمليات معقدة من قياس ومراقبة وتغذية خلفية وغيرها. وقد يبلغ عدد هذه المتغيرات عدة آلاف في الصواريخ العابرة للقارات أو المحطات الفضائية، ويستحيل في هذه الحال تحقيق أي تحكم يدوي نظراً إلى متطلبات السرعة والدقة وضخامة العمليات الحسابية المطلوبة ولم يكن ممكناً برمجة مسار الطائرات أو قيادتها آلياً لولا تطور استخدام الحاسوب والأتمتة.
الأتمتة في مجالات أخرى: تستخدم الأتمتة أيضاً في إدارة الأعمال وصناعة الإسمنت ومختلف الصناعات النسيجية والصناعات الإلكترونية وفي شبكات المرور وفي القطارات وقطارات الأنفاق وفي غيرها.
الأتمتة والمجتمع
تؤدي الأتمتة، كما هي الحال في أي تطور رئيسي في التقنية إلى تبدلات اقتصادية واجتماعية مهمة. وقد يكون بعض هذه التبدلات مقبولاً وقد يكون بعضها الآخر غير مرغوب فيه.
تؤدي الأتمتة إلى رفع إنتاجية اليد العاملة في المصانع، نتيجة إحلال المناولة الآلية محل المناولة الإنسانية، إذ تخفض مدة الدورة التصنيعية لحذفها وقتاً كثيراً غير إنتاجي في العملية التصنيعية، كان يصرف من قبل في عملية المناولة، وتخفض تعب الإنسان في الرفع والمناولة أو تحذفه كلياً وتخفض الوقت الشائع من عمل العامل والآلة إلى أدنى حد ممكن لإلغائها التوقفات والتسليمات غير الميكانيكية.
ويمكن أن تحرر الأتمتة الصناعة من الاعتماد على المناطق التي تتوافر فيها اليد العاملة بأعداد كبيرة، وتتيح بناء مصانع صغيرة، أكثر لا مركزية، تكون على العموم أقرب إلى الأسواق والمواد الأولية.
محاذير الأتمتة
إن للأتمتة مساوئها أيضاً، فهي تتطلب استثماراً كبيراً في التجهيزات يستلزم مدة طويلة من الاستعمال المكثف لاسترداد الأموال المستثمرة. وباستثناء البرامج القابلة للاختيار، قد يكون هناك عدم مرونة في التصنيع، إذ تجمد تصاميم الإنتاج مدداً طويلة. وهذا النقص في المرونة في التصنيع قد يكون خطراً في صناعة يكون التغيير فيها سريعاً أو غير قابل للتنبؤ به. ولا تستطيع الإدارة في أثناء ركود الأعمال أو في المدد التي ينخفض فيها حجم الإنتاج، أن توقف خط إنتاج مؤتمت وتستخدمه فوراً في عمل آخر. ويمكن أن يؤدي الأمر إلى خسارات مالية كبيرة. ويميل اعتماد بعض التجهيزات على بعضها الآخر اعتماداً متداخلاً إلى جعل المنظومة معتمدة على أضعف عنصر فيها، ويكون إخفاق التجهيزات إخفاقاً تراكمياً، إذ إن إخفاقاً واحداً يمكن أو يوقف خط الإنتاج كله. وتميل تكاليف صيانة الأدوات وتبديلها إلى الارتفاع، لأن الأدوات كلها يجب أن تفكك في آن واحد لأغراض معينة في مدد منتظمة سواء أكانت هذه الأدوات بحاجة إلى ذلك أم لم تكن (صيانة وقائية).
والسيئة الكبرى التي تسببها عمليات إدخال الأتمتة بسرعة من الناحية الاجتماعية هي البطالة، إذ إن الأتمتة تحذف أعمالاً عدة وبالتالي يفقد عدد كبير من العمال أعمالهم السابقة. وإلى أن تحدث أعمال جديدة لليد العاملة التي فقدت أعمالها السابقة وإلى أن تطور هذه اليد العاملة مهارتها لتتوافق مع الأعمال الجديدة، يعاني العمال الذين فقدوا أعمالهم نتيجة إدخال الأتمتة معاناة كبيرة. ولذلك لا ينصح بإدخال الأتمتة إلا تدريجياً وببطء، وعندما يوجد نقص في اليد العاملة اللازمة.
ويعاني العالم الثالث، في بعض بلدانه وليس فيها كلها، فائضاً في اليد العاملة وشحاً في رأس المال اللازم للاستثمار في التجهيزات. وتختلف درجة هذه المعاناة بين بلد وآخر إذ تكون شديدة في بعض البلدان وقليلة في بعضها الآخر، ومع ذلك يظل النقاش دائراً حول عملية إدخال الأتمتة في بلدان العالم الثالث التي تشكو من وجود فائض في اليد العاملة عاطل عن العمل، فيرى بعضهم ضرورة إدخال الأتمتة لأن تكاليف الإنتاج في الصناعة المؤتمتة تكون أقل بكثير من تكاليف الإنتاج في الصناعة غير المؤتمتة، وبالتالي يمكن للبلد ذي الصناعة المؤتمتة أن ينتج سلعه بتكلفة مقبولة وأن يزاحم بإنتاجه في الأسواق العالمية عندما يتوافر لديه فائض كبير من اليد العاملة يزداد تعرضه للبطالة عند إدخال الأتمتة ويحتاج إلى مدة طويلة لتطوير مهاراته بحسب الأعمال الجديدة إضافة إلى أن توافر الأعمال الجديدة يحتاج إلى وقت طويل.


----------



## Alex_10 (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم .. بس ممكن مصدر المعلومات ؟


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

هذا الفرع من هندسة الانتاج يحتاج الى قسم وكتب و مجهودات له وحده


----------



## وليد8888 (9 يونيو 2007)

و شكرا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## samyhaddy (27 مارس 2008)

شكرا لكم جزيلا و الى المزيد


----------



## هدفي النجاح (28 مارس 2008)

الموضوع مفيد الي في تخصصي 
الشكر موصول لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## yjy911 (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووور 
ممكن سؤال هل الهندرة هي الاتمتة ؟....


----------



## صناعي1 (28 أبريل 2009)

yjy911 قال:


> مشكوووووووووور
> ممكن سؤال هل الهندرة هي الاتمتة ؟....



الهندرة تتعلق باعادة تصميم العمليات
اما الاتمتة فهي تحويل العمليات من يدوية تقليدية الى عمليات يتم القيام بها عن طريق الالات و عادة يدخل الكمبيوتر كجزء مهم يقوم بمهام الضبط و السيطرة في النظام


----------

